# Over 13,000 photo's posted on My Site...and Growing!



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Apr 27, 2003)

www.johnnycole.com  Been working all week...The is one week old today...Enjoy all, and please, send some constructive criticism my way! 

 Thank You, Johnny Cole


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

Your site needs some work..

Your design changes a lot.. might want to uniform it.

The shots are ok, i don't see where the 13,000 are..


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Jul 2, 2003)

Still Working on it...I use the dreamweaver photo album extension to create the albums...it's not quite color coordinated! 

I bring my camera everywhere I go...the pictures I take are pictures of events here in Europe. It's a personal photography site, so a lot of the photo's are quick shot's of me and my friends.  Being that I take so many shots, I'm always publishing new photo's on my site, so I'm kinda' stuck using the quick and easy Macromedia extension to do the work, (I spend enough time resizing and optimizing the photo's for the web in Photoshop!).

As far as where the 13,000 number comes from...I have much more than that residing in my photo directory, (located in the web root) The number is real...In fact, it is much more than 13,000! 
(currently 16,910 to be exact) 

Thanks for the critique...Will be working harder in improving the site when I get a free chance

Johnny C.
www.JohnnyCole.com


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Jul 3, 2003)

What's your opinion on quality (resolution) of shots...and site speed?

Johnny Cole
www.JohnnyCole.com


----------



## Darfion (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Johnny, For some reason your slide show pics seem a little 'grainy' but others around the site are fine.  I agree with Ufocus about your site changing a lot.  The nav' bar could be simplified for ease of use.  As for speed of the site I can't really comment as I have a fast connection (cable)  There are some good photo's in there and some not so good.  As it's a personal site that doesn't really matter as the photo's are a reminder to you and no-one else.   With just a little more thought going into the site you could have a winner.   Of course, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for the crtitique!

The slideshow on the main page should be grainy...there are around 20 pictures in that slideshow, so I kept them under 10k each for better load times on slower connections.  They are not meant to be "actual" presentation shots, but merely a quick glimpse to whats inside the site!

I ask about the speed because it is hosted from here at my computer lab at home on a DSL 256k up connection.

As far as the pictures themselves...I have always been "the guy with a camera", so wherever I go with whatever crowd, I'm always trying to save the moment.  A lot of the pictures are old, scanned in from film developed from numerous disposable cameras. So, since I have all of "the group" pictures, people have always begged me to post them into a site.  My site is very new, and I have very little time, but I will do my best in making a more professional looking site in the future.

 I now have a great digital camera, and would like to explore more into the world of professional photography, (nature, entertainment, etc.).

Thanx for the comments, keep them coming!

Johnny Cole


----------

